# Whats your next goal?



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I like to set goals and get as far out of my comfort zone as possible. I like to learn new things and everyone that knows me knows I do my research and that I'm kind of a nerd. 

This winter my goals are to figure out once and for all if there's a keeper Trout in East River, simply because it's close to home and I have only fished it three or four times. Each time I have fished it was to get out of the wind. 

My second is to find the Stripers and land a 20 plus pounder. 

What's yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Break the 50" mark for redfish. & break the 8' mark for a shark, doesn't matter what species.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

10+lb trout

Break my PB on Tarpon next season. Both biggest and most in a day.

One other goal I won't mention


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris, why mention it if youre not going to tell everyone what you are doing and how youre going to do it?! Sheesh.

For me, Id like a striper. I went three times last year and had fun but no luck personally.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Break the 50" mark for redfish. & break the 8' mark for a shark, doesn't matter what species.



The 50" plus mark is impressive and I'm sure I will get to see some awesome photos. 

I have never attempted sharking but I'm sure it's addicting. I don't need anymore hobbies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Chris V said:


> 10+lb trout
> 
> Break my PB on Tarpon next season. Both biggest and most in a day.
> 
> One other goal I won't mention



I'm still trying to get one Tarpon and he wants double digit in a day haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jason, you know what it is and know why I won't say! 

By the way, we might want to plan our trip a little bit. It just over a week away.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nlytme said:


> I'm still trying to get one Tarpon and he wants double digit in a day haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No no, two separate goals but if they both happen in the same trip that would be great....and very tiring.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Still never caught a slot red for the dinner table. 
(I hardly ever target fish that I don't eat)

2. Love to catch a BFT in the Yak

3. Explore some of the local fresh water bodies and get a mess of bluegill like I used to back in Indiana.

Continue to learn this salt water, tides, species, techniques, etc. 
Love it.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm gonna try to chase bluefins out of the yak this spring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

30 plus inch speckled trout, and over a 10lb bass.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Chris, why mention it if youre not going to tell everyone what you are doing and how youre going to do it?! Sheesh.
> 
> For me, Id like a striper. I went three times last year and had fun but no luck personally.


This year should be way better than last year for the stripers. Last winter was terrible for everything in that part of the river!


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Man I had to read that again. I thought y'all were talking about strippers haha. Guess my mind was somewhere else


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a couple for this winter, spring.

Beat my 28" PB on trout
Catch a striper bigger than 10#

THEN...I'm going to start chasing line class records for species in our area.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

azevedo16 said:


> 30 plus inch speckled trout, and over a 10lb bass.


 Mark;

I can help you w/ that 10# PLUS bass. We'll target them in Jan/Feb. when the big girls come out to play.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> Break the 50" mark for redfish. & break the 8' mark for a shark, doesn't matter what species.


 Thafish;

In my opinion, the best bet for a 50" plus red is off the gulf piers in winter...we've hooked quite a few that when we got them close enough we estimated them to be between 50-60"...of course we broke 'em off so we never really knew...but they gave our king rods a work out!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd like to catch my first flatty.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd like to start messing with a fly rod out on the kayak. Never used one before. Oh..and break the black drum record here in Mississippi. I've come so close so many times.


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

10+ foot shark from the kayak. Landed and towed to shore, as long as it's a legal species to keep


----------



## shoreline (Aug 27, 2015)

I just got my kayak 3 months ago. So far the catch list of note has been: 1 Tarpon, Mahi, Kings, 1 small Cobia, Spanish, Bonita, Flounder, Specks, and Reds.

Still looking to add to the catch list: Sailfish, Grouper, Snapper, Black fin, Black Drum, and Stripers. Installing my new F/F now to assist in my quest...


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Agarst said:


> 10+ foot shark from the kayak. Landed and towed to shore, as long as it's a legal species to keep



You have been kayaking for a little over a month? If this is correct you should really down size your goals. 

Because this is flat out silly. Tow a ten foot shark to shore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

I've been in the gulf for a few months, been kayak fishing in the sound for about 8


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

One month is not a few months and even after you have been told by guys with years of experience you fail to listen. 

I really hope whatever scares you into listening doesn't kill you. 

Good luck and be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

shoreline said:


> I just got my kayak 3 months ago. So far the catch list of note has been: 1 Tarpon, Mahi, Kings, 1 small Cobia, Spanish, Bonita, Flounder, Specks, and Reds.
> 
> Still looking to add to the catch list: Sailfish, Grouper, Snapper, Black fin, Black Drum, and Stripers. Installing my new F/F now to assist in my quest...



That's an impressive three months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoreline (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks. I really enjoyed myself. Went out at least twice a week (wind permitting) I grew up in Miami on the water and fished all my life. Atlantic, Gulf, San Diego, fresh and salt. 1st Kayak but several boats thru the years.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

4lb bass on the fly or a legal amberjack on a jig. The aj is probably going to have to wait for next year though


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wallace1 said:


> 4lb bass on the fly


That was one of my goals for this past summer! I actually ended up breaking the 5 lb. mark, twice. :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's another one.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

Nlytme said:


> I'm still trying to get one Tarpon and he wants double digit in a day haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not the only one. lol


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That's a stud smallie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nlytme said:


> That's a stud smallie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, that's actually the smaller of the two 5+ lb. ones on the fly from this summer. I don't have the photos of the other one edited yet, I'll throw those up on this thread later.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

#1 - 30" speckled trout
#2 - 150" Whitetail, bow kill 
#3 - Bull Elk, bow kill


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> #1 - 30" speckled trout
> *#2 - 150" Whitetail, bow kill
> #3 - Bull Elk, bow kill*


 Pat, I'm dying to see you get these out of the kayak!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll get my Hobie done in a Mossy Oak wrap.........


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Nlytme said:


> You have been kayaking for a little over a month? If this is correct you should really down size your goals.
> 
> Because this is flat out silly. Tow a ten foot shark to shore?
> 
> ...


yeah, I think the shark will be towing him. Unless you bring a shotgun with slugs and somehow put a few in the head while holding your rod.:001_huh:

Going to be taking a few trips this spring so my goals are to get a Tarpon and a Bonefish on the fly.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

500lb + mako in the yak. 

I know what your thinking. but who cares. YOLO!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

and don't ask to join. I'm pretty selfish in this quest. there's only one rod man and that's me. anyone else out there is for support and will keep their distance until its safe to leash yaks together. I have a very in depth and strict system when it comes to sharks on the yak and im not about to have crossed lines and people tangled in my mainline or have a fish land on their lap.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> One other goal I won't mention



Yep. Gotta make it happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

